# Whips revisited



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2010)

The topic on the main forum about whips was interesting. Instead of continuing that thread, I want to ask some specific questions.

I have a very nice Dynaflex from Estate Horse Supply. It says it is 48". When I measured it today, after reading about lash length on the other topic, my whole whip length, including the lash, is 48". The rigid length is 42". So, the lash is pretty short.

I was looking for a whip with a longer lash. How does one officially measure a whip? Does the lash come sperately with some? Are poppers extra?

Big Dee carries a Westfield whip. Is this useable for miniatures?

http://www.bigdweb.com/detail.aspx?id=16571

I am confused about all the different kinds of whips. Where I drive, I have no exposure to a variety of driving styles or equipment.

The longer lash seems a useful thing to have. What are some specifics to ask for when shopping for a whip?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 1, 2010)

You need to measure both the shaft length you want and the lash length. The poppers are standard 6". I really like to be there and try out a whip when I am shopping for one. I like to hold it as if I were driving and see if it is balanced correctly and light enough for my hand. I won't bother ordering over the internet unless I have held one of their whips and liked it - I have been disappointed too many times.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for replying, Lori.

I think my whip has a popper and no lash. I plan to do some phoning today to whip companies. One question I will ask is whether a popper can get worn out and be replaced. Mine looks as though I could put a new one on the shaft; I will ask about that.

I have absolutely NO WAY to hold different whips where I live. I am in rodeo country and people who drive are like hen's teeth here. Most of the driving I see are mule teams pulling chuck wagons. The equine supply stores have NO miniature whips.

I did find these holly whips while I was searching. Perhaps there are others reading this topic who, like me, had never heard of them and couldn't picture what they looked like.

http://www.drivingessentials.com/holly%20whips.html

Marsha


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 1, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I was looking for a whip with a longer lash. How does one officially measure a whip? Does the lash come sperately with some? Are poppers extra?
> The whole whip should come together. The shaft is the "hard" part and you should measure that. The lash is an integral part of the whip, it shouldn't come off. It needs to be measured separately. No, you shouldn't pay extra for poppers. Yes, poppers are replaceable.
> 
> Big Dee carries a Westfield whip. Is this useable for miniatures?
> ...


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing everyone should know is that although dressage whips come in the right length for driving a Miniature Horse they are NOT balanced to be held upright in your hand and they become very tiring after only a short time. Driving whips are built to be held upright and you won't have to struggle to hold a good one in the correct position. I don't even "hold" my whip, it just sits in the palm of my hand and balances there. If your hand is getting tired "holding" the whip you are likely not carrying it correctly or it is not a well balanced whip for driving and that is why I like to be able to hold one before purchasing it.

Just a little note: Not ALL whips come together <G> There are 2 piece whips available sort of like fishing rods where the handle/shaft screws off.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2010)

Estate Horse Supply where I got my Dynaflex is sending me a longer lash to try. I think the more folks that get into driving miniatures the more fine driving essentials will become available. Look at how many more things we have than just 10 years ago!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't been impressed with the whips Estate has from a carriage driving perspective. None of them seemed well-balanced to me or they were too short to be useful. (I live 30 min from Ken so he's at all my local shows.)

Whips in general are definitely a personal preference. When using a short "stick whip" I want one that reaches to the horse's ribcage with a fairly whippy tip and long tickly popper that curves down pretty sharply so I can at least touch the horse's side with it when the shaft is stopped by the top of his rump. I learned the hard way that for a whip with a lash I prefer the shaft to only come to about the saddle area as the lash will easily reach the shoulder and barrel from there and a longer shaft to the wither (such as my first whip has) makes it difficult to cue the ribcage. I've gotten to try a few different types of lashed whips when borrowing other people's horses and for my personal preference I'm not fond of a really long lash for a mini. I like it on a big horse where there's a lot more territory to reach but for a little guy it often seems cumbersome to me unless it's a particularly light, fast lash. I do want it to flick and roll nicely but heavier lashes seem to go with heavier whips and my wrist just can't take that. The Ultralites are a compromise for me and I like their "feel" in my hand. I don't have to think about it- the popper just goes where I want it to quickly and well. I'm happy with the shorter to-the-saddle Ultralite I bought from Iowa Valley Carriage at the National Drive but might consider a slightly longer lash in the future. For a pair where there is not the same difficulty with the lash getting caught in the holdbacks or tugs and there is a lot of need to be able to roll the lash up against a lagging outside horse's barrel I will definitely be getting a longer, slightly heavier lash.

It really does suck when you can't try this stuff out in person. I have gone through every whip in the bucket at some shows and found only one that felt right in my hand even though it was technically identical to five other whips in the same lot. That's how I ended up with the new Ultralite- I wasn't in the market for another whip but I made the mistake of picking it up and it felt so right I couldn't stand to leave it!



(Try wrestling a whip home in your carry-on; do you know they allow jockeys in Kentucky to carry their whips onboard but they won't allow anyone else to? Ask me how I know!



)

Another thing to be aware of is that sometimes whips need to be broken in. I spend a lot of time when I first get an Ultralite simply lashing it back and forth to loosen up the lash and get the popper fraying a bit so it has that soft touch instead of smacking the horse's side like a particularly vicious fly. It's good for the whip, good practice for me, and actually sort of fun.





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> One thing everyone should know is that although dressage whips come in the right length for driving a Miniature Horse they are NOT balanced to be held upright in your hand and they become very tiring after only a short time. Driving whips are built to be held upright and you won't have to struggle to hold a good one in the correct position. I don't even "hold" my whip, it just sits in the palm of my hand and balances there. *If your hand is getting tired "holding" the whip you are likely not carrying it correctly* or it is not a well balanced whip for driving and that is why I like to be able to hold one before purchasing it.
> Just a little note: Not ALL whips come together <G> There are 2 piece whips available sort of like fishing rods where the handle/shaft screws off.


This is very true. People think that you need to "hold" a whip, when in essence it is balancing on your thumb downwards, while pushing upwards at the "butt" of your hand. If you are actually "gripping" the whip, your hand is going to get very tired very fast. This is another case for holding the whip at a 45 degree angle. If you hold it straight up, you are going to have to grip it to keep it from falling down. You should be able to put it in the palm of your hand on top of your thumb with your knuckles up, not close your thumb, and it should stay there. There is no absolute place that you have to hold the whip, like the middle of the grip. You can hold it anywhere you want, but halfway up the shaft is a bad idea. That isn't a good whip if you have to hold it there. I tend to hold mine closer to the top ferrule of the handle.

Just a little story about balancing whips. This last year at the Columbus Carriage Classic, the Pick Your Route cones were scheduled to be directly after our first class, Turnout. I wore my big, pretty black and royal blue hat that matches my cart really well for Turnout. It is the only class I wear that hat for, as it is a "lampshade" type of hat and is hard to see around. The other problem with a lampshade hat is although they look pretty cool, they "catch wind" unbelievably, like an umbrella! I had forgot that we went directly from Turnout to Cones, so I didn't bring another hat, and some form of headwear is required, or at least it should be on your head to start. You won't be penalized if it comes off on it's own accord, but it is embarrasing!





Anyway, I had to run the cones with that big hat, I had no choice. My husband was in another class with his big horse, and I didn't have time to run back to the trailer to get another one or my helmet. The course was especially muddy last year, to the point where my gelding broke to a walk in the "lowest" set of cones! Just as we were passing through the last set on the way to the finish, I could feel my hat lifting off my head. I quickly threw my reins and whip into my left hand so I could push my hat down with the other. When I looked down to put my rein and whip back into my right hand, my whip handle was balancing on top of my left hand!



I had missed getting the whip under my thumb in the process of trying to keep my hat out of the mud! It's one thing if your hat comes off, but if you drop your whip, I'm pretty sure there is a penalty! Needless to say, my pretty black and royal blue hat, as well as my really cute light blue felt one, now each has a clear bra strap sewn into them that holds them on my head under my chin! No more fumbling for my hat!



No more lampshade hat for Cones, either! (I still got 2nd though, even with our break to walk!)

I forgot about two piece whips, but for clarification the shaft is what is in two pieces, not the lash separate from the shaft.

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> (Try wrestling a whip home in your carry-on; do you know they allow jockeys in Kentucky to carry their whips onboard but they won't allow anyone else to? Ask me how I know!
> 
> 
> 
> )


With your stature, can't you pass yourself off as a jockey? Ok, maybe the lash on the whip might give you away....


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried. The first security person asked if I was a jockey and said I could carry it on, the second at the end of the checkpoint said no, it wasn't a racing bat and therefore wasn't allowed.



I had to run all the way back out to the baggage check, get it boxed up in cardboard with the help of a thankfully accommodating airline guy and then they wanted to make me pay $30 for my "additional bag."



I begged. They relented. It made it home free. Yay!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I tried. The first security person asked if I was a jockey and said I could carry it on, the second at the end of the checkpoint said no, it wasn't a racing bat and therefore wasn't allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have had it shipped to your door for less!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2010)

Next time I'm in the cart I'm going to try the whip balancing test. We are due for a spell of lovely weather, so I should be able to check it out soon.

That's pretty interesting, that airlines let jockeys carry a bat on a plane nowdays.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 8, 2010)

I found the excellent article Andy Marcoux wrote on whips. It is in the Jan./Feb. 09 issue of Driving Digest. It is worth picking up a back copy. It talks about choosing a whip, balance, length, carrying the whip, and where and how to use it. It is the most comprehensive article I have found to date.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is this the article? Coachman's Delight- Selecting a Whip Andy Marcoux is excellent, I always enjoy his essays.





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 9, 2010)

No, that is a good article, too. I read it yesterday. The DD article goes beyond that.

Myrna


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 10, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Geez[/SIZE].



Now I have to choose a whip and the colors. It has to fit in my hand and balance.





Then I have to learn how to hold it properly and heres the best part I'm expected to then control the horse, use the whip properly, keep my hat on my head, and not drop the whip.

This feels alot like patting your head and rubbing your tummy while chewing gum.

I don't even know where to start with choosing a whip.

Dorothy Whiteman has no idea what she has gotten herself into. Poor Dorothy!


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 10, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> I'm expected to then control the horse, use the whip properly, keep my hat on my head, and not drop the whip.


There are ways to keep your hat on your head without having to hold it. Don't worry about that part. You just have to remember to actually make the adjustments to the hat to do it!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 10, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Shortpig said:
> 
> 
> > I'm expected to then control the horse, use the whip properly, keep my hat on my head, and not drop the whip.
> ...


Oh did I forget to mention, I have to buy kids gloves, kids hats, and we won't even talk about my feet. You should see me this time of year trying to find good leather work gloves that fit my hands. Seems they don't think kids need these kind of gloves.

I know I can find a kids riding helmet that will fit me. Hopefully I will be able to find a pair of gloves that will fit me and not hang off my stubby little fingers.

There is no place around here I'm aware of that sells driving whips. Not sure where to even start to locate one. Any suggestions.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 10, 2010)

We got our son's brown leather driving gloves from Iowa Valley Carriage. They ran about $30 a couple of years ago. I have bought ladies' deerskin work gloves and dyed them, but the dye came off on my white handled whip. John Greenall suggests darkening them by rubbing them on a sweaty horse.

I think there was a discussion on where to buy whips on the whip discussion on the other board, but if I look now, I'll lose what I typed. (I hate that.) You will probably have to order one from a driving supply. Dorothy can probably help you with that. Rarely does the local farm store carry anything suitable for carriage driving other than helmets.

If a hat is going to be a pain for you to find, I would just wear a helmet with a velvet cover, like a hunt cap. Judges will not mark you down for wearing a helmet, unless it is the wrong size, has an ugly cover or isn't covered at all, or is not adjusted correctly on your head. Your helmet shouldn't scream, "I'm a big ugly white (or other color that doesn't match your turnout) helmet!"

Myrna


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 10, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Your helmet shouldn't screem, "I'm a big ugly white (or other color that doesn't match your turnout) helmet!"
> Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2010)

You forgot something--be sure your new whip will fit into the whip holder!

I simplified that by buying my whip holder at the same place I bought the whip.

I'm with you


----------

